# Accused of killing deputy, suspect shot 68 times



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Accused of killing deputy, suspect shot 68 times*

*'We would have shot him more,' sheriff says of SWAT team's actions*

 Updated: 11:07 a.m. ET Oct 1, 2006
function UpdateTimeStamp(pdt) { var n = document.getElementById("udtD"); if(pdt != '' && n && window.DateTime) { var dt = new DateTime(); pdt = dt.T2D(pdt); if(dt.GetTZ(pdt)) {n.innerHTML = dt.D2S(pdt,((''.toLowerCase()=='false')?false:true));} } } UpdateTimeStamp('632953120487830000');

MIAMI - A fugitive gunman accused of killing a Florida sheriff's deputy was shot 68 times by SWAT team officers who found him hiding in the woods, according to autopsy results.

Police fired 110 shots at Angilo Freeland, 27, the target of a massive manhunt in central Florida following the shooting death of Polk County Sheriff's Deputy Matt Williams Thursday.

"That's all the bullets we had, or we would have shot him more," Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd told the Orlando Sentinel newspaper.

Judd said Williams was "executed" after Freeland was pulled over in a routine traffic stop on Thursday. Another deputy was wounded and a police dog killed.

Williams, 39, was shot eight times-one bullet fired at close range behind the deputy's right ear and another in his right temple, according to autopsy results released on Saturday by the sheriff's office.

Sheriff's officials said SWAT team members found Freeland on Friday hiding under a fallen oak tree in a wooded area near where the deputies were shot, and began firing when they saw a gun in his hand.

_Copyright 2006 Reuters Limited. All rights reserved. Republication or redistribution of Reuters content is expressly prohibited without the prior written consent of Reuters._

'We would have shot him more,' sheriff says of SWAT team's actions. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

AHHH Southern Justice


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Full Auto, Oops.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

unk: Ran out of bullets! SWEET


----------



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

68 times :shock: i think that he isnt gonna resist anymore :t: good job boys


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

does anyone know the cause of death?


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Acute LEAD poisoning!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> "That's all the bullets we had, or we would have shot him more," Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd told the Orlando Sentinel newspaper.


That's the greatest quote ever!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Good shot. Times 68!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Good riddance.

Carry more ammo next time!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That is the best thing I have heard all day! That quote is going in my signature.


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

What surprised me is that they only had 110 rounds between a ten man SWAT team.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

bc06eagle said:


> What surprised me is that they only had 110 rounds between a ten man SWAT team.


I think by the time for the first magazine change, it was pretty obvious the suspect no longer posed a threat.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Sheriff's name is classic too, Grady Judd...tell me that isnt a good ole' boy Sheriff name if you ever heard one...Great job boys...effectively stopped the threat


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Best quote in a long long time:mrgreen:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I think they should show his bullet riddled corpse on T.V. like they did with Uday and Qusay, and have the lawmen posing with it, like the old days. What a deterrent that could be.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

After a lifetime of criminal behavior, he has finally be rehabilitated!!


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I think by the time for the first magazine change, it was pretty obvious the suspect no longer posed a threat.


Your assuming that there was enough of a suspect left to analyze.

Seriously though, 10 officers - 110 rounds = 11 rounds each. If they all emptied their magazines, the only possibilities would be that they were all using 10+1 pistols (unlikely, given that it was a SWAT team) or 10+1 shotguns, which would of course be much more deserved.

Although 310 rounds of MP5 fire would have been nice too.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Good for them and lucky for them...
In MA, if I was to shoot a squirrel that had been hit by a car and was limping around, just to put it out of its misery, there would have been a full invest, suspension, ballistics would be taken, entry wounds on the squirrell, my position, what time of day, where the earth was with respect to the sun, they would have used the farmers almanac to find out what the weather should have been, how old the squirrel was, was the squirrel turning its life around? 
Seriously, job well done.


----------

